# Chicken First Aid Items - Build Up Thread



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I would like to make a nice chicken first aid kit sticky post for the forum but need your help populating it with what is needed. Please reply to this post with what you keep on hand and I will compile the list and make a master sticky post for us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I keep things like Sav-a-Chick on hand at all times just in case, as well as blu kote.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

antibiotic ointment
antibiotic eye ointment (can be had at feed stores)
Betadine
sensitive eyes saline solution
vet wrap


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Colloidal silver. It doesn't sting, stain, or burn. Gentle enough to pour into eyes, yet be an effective antimicrobial.

Had a Guinea hen with a swollen eye and I have no idea how she injured it. Since she was raised by a hen in the house flock and roosted in the small coop, I was able to treat her. As in open the coop door with the bottle ready to go, pour the CS on her head as fast as you can. The swelling was gone in 3 days.

I use this stuff on myself too. This is the brand I prefer. A lot of health food stores carry it.


----------

